# Is there a program that "locks" a folder?



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2007)

I wanna keep my "special folder containing kemono pictures" locked.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 11, 2007)

Hmm...
All the ones I are useless if 'the Intruder' has basic computer knowledge (Eg. Get around by using Search/Explore functions) and making it Hidden works better.

I'm curious. I'll like a program that locks and delete/copy protects folders (Stop poking through my Flash and ROM folders dammit) that works on both PC and Mac.


----------



## Lobar (Oct 11, 2007)

Compress it to a .rar archive, give it a technical-sounding name and change the file extension, and stuff it somewhere in your c:/windows/system32 directory.  Change the extension back when you need to fap.

Unless the people with access to your computer are particularly competent and looking for it, it'll never be found.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2007)

well, it's currently in my E:/Program Files/unzipped

XD


----------



## net-cat (Oct 11, 2007)

Windows-only solution that requires no additional software...

If you have Windows 2000, Windows XP (except Home) or Windows Vista (except Home Basic and Premium) and a separate user account.

(a) Set a good password. (With special characters.)
(b) Move file or folder to NTFS volume.
(c) Right click on file, hit Properties.
(d) Hit Advanced.
(e) Check "Encrypt contents to secure data."

Windows (2000+) and Linux Solution (requires software)

(a) Download and install TrueCrypt.
(b) Create a sufficiently large disk image with a good password.
(c) Move all your sensitive data onto virtual drive.

NOTE: TrueCrypt is working on a MacOS X version, but it doesn't seem to exist yet.

Mac OS X only

Encrypted DMG file.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2007)

I am an admin though. What is this NTFS stuff?


----------



## net-cat (Oct 11, 2007)

It's the default Windows file system.

If you're the only admin on the system and nobody else has access to your account, then you don't have to bother with encryption. You can just set file permissions.


----------



## yak (Oct 11, 2007)

Create a password protected .rar archive, using the "store" compression method (no compression at all), and un-rar it when you need access to your data.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2007)

File permissions? How?


----------



## Eevee (Oct 11, 2007)

Turn off simple file sharing in Folder Options, then go to the Security tab of the Properties dialog of whatever folder you want.  Remove read access for everyone but you.


----------



## net-cat (Oct 11, 2007)

Also, hit advanced hit "Replace permission entries on child objects with entries shown here that apply to child objects."


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 11, 2007)

Ah there... thanks. XD

At least I don't have to use outside programs. XP


----------



## mctanuki (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

Make the folder a password protected .rar, change the extension to .cbr, and download CDisplay to view it.


----------



## jayhusky (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

I save mine as a .zip and then change the file extension to .ping and people leave well enough alone.

I also save mine with: .22 extensions and .fu6

Basically make the extension up and people will think it really exists.

you can make them up except these ones: exe/sys/cab/dat/bat/hp1/twn & many more
(these are all system files for windows)


----------



## Pi (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

I leave all of my porn in a clearly labeled folder.


----------



## Magnus (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

make a new folder, remove text and icon :3


----------



## Cryptic (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

All my porn is in My Documents/My Porn  It's my computer, no one else dares use it  So I'm very lax with my security.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

This is counterproductive. Now everyone knows where you store your porn.

Anyway, TrueCrypt is a HUGELY secure program. It's probably way overkill; This is DoD-grade encryption with features designed to spoof attackers even if they force you to divulge your password.

The major problem with hiding your pr0nz is that if you do it in a really obvious way (huge file sitting in the middle of nowhere that has a strange extension or password-protecting a folder), it's very easy to find.

Here's one nobody will expect: Open a Windows Explorer window. Go to Tools, then Folder Options, then to the View tab. Select "Show hidden files and folders", and make sure "Hide extensions for known file types" and "Hide protected operating system files" are unchecked. Hit OK.

Go to your C:\ directory. Create a new folder. Call it "porn" for the sake of simplicity. Now, move your porn into the folder. Once done, open a command prompt (start->run->type "cmd" and hit enter), then type the following, hitting enter at the end of each line:


```
C:
cd \
attrib +H +S porn
```

Now go back to Folder Options and check "Hide protected operating system files". Hit OK. The porn folder disappears!

But don't worry! If you go to start, then run, and then type "C:\porn", there's your porn!

For added fun, you can put it in your System Volume Information folder (normally inaccessible altogether) by going into its properties and taking ownership of it. Doing that, not even most techies will find it.


----------



## ADF (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

All these programs seems like an over complex way of hiding your stuff; just set the folder to hidden and enable view hidden files whenever you are using/adding stuff.


----------



## net-cat (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*



Pi said:


> I leave all of my porn in a clearly labeled folder.



~/porns

Of course, if someone is actually browsing that, the fact that they're going through my porn is probably the least of my worries.


----------



## Eevee (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

/stuff/porn


----------



## Runefox (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

Well fine, since you're all doing it.

K:\Backup\Norp
or
/karen/Backup/Norp

Got the folder set up with a red ! icon and a warning descriptive tooltip text. It goes in Backup 'cause backup's a compressed folder =D Yeah, I don't really care to hide it well enough. My folder hierarchy hides most of my crap in general anyway. Good luck finding my user profile files, for example.

(My Documents = I:\Anthrichiru, all system folders (Application Data, etc) = I:\Anthrichiru\System, or alternatively replace I:\ with /himatomi/ for Linux)


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

C:\Mystuff\FurP (P = Porn xD)
Also it is a ghost drive so you have to type that in exactly to get to mah goods


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

i use lamesecure 
no one else uses the computer though


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

"chmod 700 /mnt/hd/Stuff" is good enough for me.


----------



## da-fox (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

Compress with WinRAR and protect with a password! Its very simple!


----------



## thebeast76 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

I stuff all my stuff into a folder within folders. Usually inside something incospicuous like a folder for a program I never use.


----------



## mctanuki (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*

The problem with using just a folder is that the files inside will be accessible in a standard search, even if the folder is hidden. Say, if somebody searches for an image file...


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 11, 2008)

*Re: Is there a program that "locks" a folder?*



mctanuki said:


> The problem with using just a folder is that the files inside will be accessible in a standard search, even if the folder is hidden. Say, if somebody searches for an image file...



I'm not sure how Windows handles "real" user permissions when searching/finding, but I know that in a *NIX-based OS' if another user tries to use slocate (And most other indexers) or /usr/bin/find on a directory they either don't own or have access to, it'll either just not show a result from that directory or inform you that you don't have permission to enter that directory.

Then again, I'm assuming that everybody using the computer has their own account and the people using it have gotten into the habit of logging out when they're done using said computer (Well, either that or the screensaver is password protected, and maybe still lets another person log in) thus another person cannot access the directory owner's account...


----------

